# low carb biscuits



## Carina1962 (May 22, 2013)

Are there any biscuits which are lower carb than most biscuits to make a cheesecake?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 22, 2013)

Here you go try these  http://www.food.com/recipeprint.do?rid=147237


----------



## LeeLee (May 22, 2013)

Have a look at http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/biscuits-and-cakes/biscuits-and-cookies.  Drooling allowed, but don't faint at the prices!


----------



## Redkite (May 22, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Have a look at http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/biscuits-and-cakes/biscuits-and-cookies.  Drooling allowed, but don't faint at the prices!


I've just been looking at the biscuits for sale, and wondering what's in them in place of carbs?  Do you know what the ingredients are LeeLee?  Or are they mini sized biccies?


----------



## LeeLee (May 22, 2013)

Redkite said:


> I've just been looking at the biscuits for sale, and wondering what's in them in place of carbs?  Do you know what the ingredients are LeeLee?  Or are they mini sized biccies?


No idea.  I think you can get ingredient lists if you click on the items.


----------



## Redkite (May 22, 2013)

Oh I see, thanks.  Looks like they mostly just have sweeteners substituted for sugar (though malitol causes BGs to rise just the same).

Some of them don't sound too appetising - the high protein zero carb ones consist of soy protein, pea protein, various polyols and flavourings.  You'd have to really have biscuit cravings to eat those


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 23, 2013)

Highland Oatcakes cookies (Walker's Shortbread Ltd., Aberlour-on-Spey, Scotland) appear to have a GI of 57, so while not low carb I guess if you made the cheesecake with full fat cheese and used a sweetener and lemon to balance it you might end up with something that didn't give too horrendous a spike?

Alternatively these ones are made with almond flour (7g carbs per 100g)
http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/forum/Blah.pl?m-1226867521/s-0/


----------

